# AMD Heatsink and Fan - Can it be taken apart?



## stridermccagh (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Dual Core AMD 3800. Im using the standard heatsink and fan that you get with the cpu and was wondering if the fan can be removed? There are no screws to remove, and where the screws would be, theres black studs of some sort. Does anyone know anything about this? 

Thanks :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those things can be stripped down completely, but I don't remember seeing any bolts on the units I've worked on lately.


----------



## stridermccagh (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to take them apart? lol, I wanna clean out some dust that has built up under the fan but dont wanna break anything... :4-gun:


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes. Remove HSF. Gently press each stud with your thumb making sure you only do one side at a time. As you press the studs, lift the fan above them.

I have the same cpu/hsf & have had no problems cleaning them.

Once done, make sure that you remove old thermal paste, clean & reapply new paste the cpu/hsf.


----------

